# float tubes



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

does any one know of a good place to take my float tube... i dont really want a like where motarboats are allowed.. i have fished little dell,vernon,mirror,stateline and china meadows. 
any sugestions will be greatly apriciated


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Where do you live and how far are you willing to travel?


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

i live in salt lake. and i will travel a couple hours or so


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

The north end of the north arm of Pineview is closed to boats and offers as much variety as you'll find anywhere, including a good chance at a tiger musky, probably the most fun you'll ever have in a float tube


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Try Lost Creek Res. Its a wakeless water.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

There are lots of possibilities within 2 hours of SLC. To narrow it down, what species would you be interested in?


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

trout


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> Try Lost Creek Res. Its a wakeless water.


I believe Smith & Moorehouse is also wakeless or electric motor's only....it's pretty quiet up there.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Electric Lake, Mammoth/Huntington or any of the other small lakes in that area. Scofield is good for float tubes on the west side.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 11, 2007)

+1 for Lost Creek Reservoir. Here is how to get there:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&g ... e=UTF8&z=9

Also check out Causey Reservoir, and Currant Creek Reservoir. Those are my two of my other favorite places to fish, and you won't find water skiers in either place.

How to get to Causey:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&g ... e=UTF8&z=9

How to get to Currant Creek:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&g ... 42572&z=11

There are a few ways to get to Currant Creek which are closer, such as through Heber and onto a dirt road. I drove it once, the washboard sucked. Maybe they've fixed it up a bit since then, I dunno. It was last year I took that route, and I haven't been back since. Also directly north of Strawberry, there is Co-Op Creek road, which I hear is good, but I've never tried that way yet, or if you simply ask google maps, or your GPS which way to go, it will tell you to go up Trout Creek road, which I strongly advise against doing  That road is bad, and last time I went up it, a few weeks ago, there were fallen trees blocking the road, so we had to turn around. The "long way" I mapped isn't too shabby, just more miles.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

sweet thanks alot guys... i think i might try curren creek after the 24th


----------

